# TINSLEY, ~1yr old FS Black, Niagara Falls, Ontario



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Tinsley is spending some time in a foster home. She is a very timid, scared girl who needs lots of love and attention. Foster mom Renee observes:Tinsley is doing very well adjusting in her new foster home. She is a very sweet but timid girl who I know will gain confidence with her new surroundings and training. Tinsley does suffer from extreme separation anxiety and will display destructive behavior at times because of that. Knowing that though she has now started her rehabilitation training and is on her way to becoming a balanced and confident dog. An update from Renee on July 18:Tinsley's progress is coming along great. Her separation anxiety is decreasing as she is becoming more and more comfortable in her environment. Creating daily routines and setting expectations is the key to a calm and obedient dog and Tinsley has responded beautifully. Living with Kegler(also for adoption through the Niagara Falls Humane Society) as well as two other rescued dogs brings out a lovable and goofy side of this former stray. However Tinsley does display certain behaviors that shows signs of an unbalanced dog but through positive re-enforcement training, walks and daily exercises that challenge the mind such as agility training, Tinsley is sure to make a wonderful companion.

Niagara Falls Humane Society
6025 Chippawa Parkway Niagara Falls, Ontario
905-356-4404


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Still looking


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Pretty girl still looking for her home.


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## kmarti32 (Mar 28, 2011)

She is beautiful! I hope she can find a home soon.


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Adopted!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Correction: NOT ADOPTED. Pulled for behaviour modification. Back on adoption floor!

Raven has been fostered for 2 months and has come along very well. In the early stages of her fostering she displayed food aggression and seperation anxiety. Through consistent training her food aggression is now completely under control and she has made great progress with her seperation anxiety. She has mastered all the basic commands and responds to hand signals. She is good with kids but her size and strength are no match for small children. Raven can display fear aggression when introduced to a new or unfamiliar dog but again is improving with this through her constant training. She will require an experienced dog owner who is willing to dedicate themselves to her training in order to keep her moving forward. If you are interested in Raven please contact the shelter and an appointment can be set up to meet her and her trainer.

Adoptions - Raven, dog, black, german shepherd mix, female spayed, black, :: Niagara Falls Humane Society


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

Update! Now named 'Raven'

Raven is a one year old Black German Shepherd who is a very loving and sweet girl. Ravens story began with me back in August when she was fostered for two months at my home. Raven came with food aggression and separation anxiety so I got to work right away to eliminate those behaviors. The food aggression quickly disappeared after Raven was no longer just given her bowl and made to work for her food. She quickly learnt that it was a privilege to get her food and not a right. Raven also was taught basic obedience where she advanced rapidly to hand signals. She is extremely intelligent and requires these kinds of daily challenges in order to keep her in a well balanced state of mind. Using the treadmill has been great for not only exercise but a challenge that requires focus, therefore draining the mind as well as body of built up energy. Raven will still show signs of separation anxiety but not anywhere close to when I first brought her home. She is house trained as well as crate trained. Raven would be ideal for an owner(s) with no small children or cats and only b/c her size and strength are no match for them. Given the proper meeting, ideally on a walk Raven is a happy go lucky girl around other dogs. If she is introduced too quickly or face to face then she feels threatened and reacts aggressively. Only until she walks side by side with the guidance of her leader will she learn that the other dog is no longer a threat and be playful and accepting of them. So in closing, Raven would require training for her separation anxiety, and her socialization with other dogs which I would be involved in every step of the way. Raven is very special to me and placing her successfully is my number one goal. Thank you for reading her story, if you have the experience and time to give to Raven and are looking for an amazing dog then I look forward to meeting you. For all inquires...an appointment will be set up to meet Raven and Renee her trainer. Renee Cote Dog Gone Fabulous Inc. [email protected]


----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Lixx (Dec 3, 2007)

"Adopted On: Dec-30-11" YAY!!!


----------

